# GSG Hosts Open House March 26 At Oklahoma Location



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

A vendor showcase, equipment demos, and giveaways are just some of the fun events planned for the GSG Open House scheduled for Thursday, March 26 at the company’s Oklahoma location. Stop by between 10 a.m. and 3 p.m. and enjoy lunch and see some of the newest technology and products available to ensure your shop is the most efficient, productive, and profitable it can be. 

The Oklahoma office is located at 6731 S. Eastern Ave., Oklahoma City, Okla. 73149; 800-677-3149. RSVP is appreciated so GSG can ensure it has plenty of food for all who are coming. Respond by sending an email to [email protected].

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

